# N(DSLR)D: Light, easy, and gets the job done!



## Djent (Aug 2, 2011)

So after a long two weeks of searching eBay and Craigslist for a new DSLR, I finally got one. It's a Nikon D40; even though it's a low-end model, it's light as sin, and it's flash sync of 1/500 tops every DSLR on the market today (Flash sync, FYI, is the fastest shutter speed at which you can use the built-in flash with. Very important when it comes to getting a well-balanced "freeze frame").

I nailed down the camera (plus a Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D prime lens; beats out even the $2000 zoom lenses in quality (too bad it can't autofocus on my D40)) for $300! Talk about a nice deal.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice Camera! Now take pictures of your axes with it!


----------



## theo (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah, take us some photos please.


----------



## -42- (Aug 5, 2011)

I have the 1.8 Nikkor on a D90 and it is easily one of the most addicting lenses ever. I have to force myself to take shots that aren't all DOF or texture shots.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a D90 with a few lenses kicking around, and I prefer manual focus. I do a lot of video, which the D90 cannot autofocus while in live-view. 

One of my favourite lenses is my 35mm f1.8G with a lens hood. Captures light very well, and it is hella addicting. I love the 50mm f1.8D prime lens, too. The fairly common 18-55mm f3.5/5.6D lens is a neat one in the family, but not my favourite.


----------



## Adversor (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it a Nikon or a Nikkor?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 9, 2011)

Adversor said:


> Is it a Nikon or a Nikkor?



Nikon produces the Nikkor line of lenses.


----------



## Kwirk (Aug 10, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> it's flash sync of 1/500 tops every DSLR on the market today (Flash sync, FYI, is the fastest shutter speed at which you can use the built-in flash with. Very important when it comes to getting a well-balanced "freeze frame").


While that sounds cool in practice, you'll come to find out that built in flashes are garbage.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice score. Welcome to the Nikon family. 
You could swap the 1.8D for a 1.8G. It's a little more, but will auto focus on your body as it has a built in motor.
On board flashes are shite (unless softened). Even then, there is no comparison to off camera flash. Please do not flatten your images by using built in flash. Please.
I'm currently rocking a D7000 w/ MB-D11 grip. Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8, Tokina 16-50mm f/2.8, Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8, Nikkor, 50mm f/1.4, and a couple of SB-700's.
Post some pics when you get out shooting with it.


----------



## Djent (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, after a 3 day ban and a week out of the house, I finally got around to posting some shots:





















One awesome thing that I forgot to notice: The body only has around 4000 actuations on it, so it's got a lot of life.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome deal dude! I was torn between a Nikon and my Sony DSLR when I was in the market for a camera a few years back. The huge back catalog of Minolta lenses and the quality of them made me go Sony. 

OH and MORE PICS OF THE BLUE GUITAR NAOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theo (Aug 14, 2011)

I was gonna say the same thing, but about the greenish guitar on the right

EDIT: 1000th post, yayy


----------

